
Privacy policey updates all happening at once - Zenst
Just saw three policy updates (Yelp, Quora and Coursera) and probably more in the past 24 hours.<p>What is it with companies doing such things over christmas, do they think they could slip it thru and nobody would notice.<p>Certainly is a trend that&#x27;s sprung up this season.  I mean if I wanted to slip something past somebody without them looking in detail, a festive holiday would be the way if I was into such devious tactics.<p>Anybody else noticed this recently or is this an annual thing that&#x27;s slipped me by past year?
======
rococode
I've been getting these as well. A couple of the emails I've gotten have
mentioned the recent California Consumer Privacy Act (CCPA), going into effect
on Jan 1, 2020. So nearly every company that has customers in California is
required to make changes before the new year.

------
Nextgrid
Every time there's a new privacy law/regulation they update the policy to try
and appear compliant. Note they wouldn't have to do this if they didn't do
anything nasty with your data in the first place.

